# Trikot und dicker Bauch



## jaydee1980 (6. Januar 2012)

Mojn ich wollte mir heute ein Triktot kaufen und habe mit entsetzen festgestellt das es doch arg schei*e aus sah.
Wie machen das die Biker mit Bauch?
Gibt es spezielle Trikots oder denkt man sich "egal wie es aussieht getragen wird es trotzdem"?


----------



## sic_ (6. Januar 2012)

Einfach eine Nummer größer kaufen?
Scott hat einige die nicht so wahnsinnig eng geschnitten sind.

Ansonsten DH-Trikots kaufen.

Ich hab mal son Rennradfahrer in superhautengem Lycra dress gesehen.
Sah zum schießen aus mit ~50kg übergewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (6. Januar 2012)

Ich fahr mit "normalen" kurz- bzw langärmligen Funktionsshirts.
Die sind eher wie T-Shirt und Longsleeves geschnitten.

Ich finde als Mountainbiker braucht man nicht unbedingt das aller enganliegenste Zeug


----------



## crossemjay (6. Januar 2012)

Hi,  geilste Frage ever ;-) 
Kauf Dir doch einfach was aus der Umstandsmodeabteilung  bei H&M, die haben da ganz schöne Sachen oder Du steigst einfach nicht ab vom Bike. Beim Sitzen siehts doch eh keiner. Lass raus hängen die Wampe ... ride on 
Grüße aus Kassel


----------



## DerandereJan (6. Januar 2012)

Moin.

Das problem hatte ich am Anfang auch...
Kauf dir irgendwas dünnes enges, was den Schweiß vom Körper wegtransportiert.
Dadrüber nen weites Trikot aus dem DH/FR Bereich.... z.B. hier >> http://www.ironworkx.de/ironworkx/shop/pl.html?tt_products[cat]=87&cHash=0f443811fa9fa49e5a2832f2c3e9e90f

Grüße Jan


----------



## dripdrop (6. Januar 2012)

Ist doch egal, das anziehen was dir taugt...Nobody's perfect


----------



## rahu (6. Januar 2012)

dripdrop schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, das anziehen was dir taugt...Nobody's perfect



... ist nicht egal, denke mal an die anderen . ich finde es gut, das der TE rücksicht nimmt. DH/FR shirts über einem anliegenden funktionsshirt ist das mittel der wahl (auch bei mir)


----------



## dirty sam (6. Januar 2012)

Moin !

Fakt ist, daß Funktionskleidung anliegend getragen i.d.R. erst richtig funktioniert. Jetzt mußt Du entscheiden, in wieweit Du den scheinbaren Schönheitsidealen folgen, bzw noch befördern willst. Wer Sport treibt, tut etwas positives für seine/ihre Gesundheit, egal welche Figur er/sie dabei macht. Trag einfach, was Dir gefällt und was praktisch ist. Was schert es Dich, was die anderen denken?

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Sera (7. Januar 2012)

Aldi und Lidl-Sportklamotten sind oft recht bauchig geschnitten.


----------



## swe68 (7. Januar 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> Aldi und Lidl-Sportklamotten sind oft recht bauchig geschnitten.



Odlo inzwischen leider auch.

Ansonsten - es ist richtig, Funktionskleidung muss eigentlich enger anliegen. Ganz ehrlich, mir ist es sch....egal, wie es aussieht, das wichtigste ist, ich fühle mich wohl. Ich schaue auch nicht bei anderen Radfahrern, ob sie ein, zwei Kilo zuviel haben. Wenn, dann ist es doch nur gut, dass sie Sport treiben.


----------



## Tofi02 (7. Januar 2012)

Hi,

habe ein ähnliches Problem....



sic_ schrieb:


> Einfach eine Nummer größer kaufen?



Schau mal bei Nalini vorbei - die Trikots gibt es bis 4XL, das reicht dann auch für uns.....

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirty sam (8. Januar 2012)

Moin !

Wenn ich mir die Idealfiguren im Sport so ansehen ...
Ich war da auch mal näher dran und kenne zB mehrere Triatleten, die zwar zeitweilig dem Ideal entsprachen, aber ein paar haben da jetzt noch Eßstörungen zurückbehalten.
Auch nicht so toll. 

Man macht sich da schnell ein Ideal vor, daß im Breitensport unrealistisch und auch im Leistungssport zumindest fragwürdig ist. Wer dem nicht entsprechen will oder kann, sollte dies selbstbewußt tun. 
Mit zunehmendem Alter kommen die Einschränkungen von ganz allein und die Umwelt muß das auch tolerieren. 

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Blitzlichtbim (10. Januar 2012)

Tofi02 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe ein ähnliches Problem....
> 
> ...



Naja, das Nailini zeug ist bei 4xl so groß wie anderswo ein 2 XL.
Passt also keinen meter.
Gonso hat recht große und weite shirts


----------



## Kordl (10. Januar 2012)

Geht mir genauso.

Bei den normalen XL Trikos schau ich aus wie ne Preßwurst.

Gonso und die Rose Trikos sind bei mir net so enganliegen in XL.




Tom


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (10. Januar 2012)

bauchfrei is die lösung !!


----------



## Dinsdale (11. Januar 2012)




----------



## Kordl (11. Januar 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> bauchfrei is die lösung !!


 
Dann muß man sich ja den Bauch auch noch mit Sonnenmilch eincremen. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anneliese (11. Januar 2012)

Wegen dem Bauch gibt es doch auch die tiefgezogenen Oberrohre oder?


----------



## sibu (12. Januar 2012)

Kordl schrieb:


> Dann muß man sich ja den Bauch auch noch mit Sonnenmilch eincremen.
> 
> Tom


 
Es geht nichts über eine roten Spitzkühler


----------



## IRONworkX (17. Januar 2012)

Inverse hat bis 7XL und ist qualitativ der Hammer!


----------



## Sentilo (17. Januar 2012)

Rund  na und?


----------



## Blitzlichtbim (17. Januar 2012)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Inverse hat bis 7XL und ist qualitativ der Hammer!



und wer vertreibt das in Deutschland?


----------



## IRONworkX (17. Januar 2012)

Blitzlichtbim schrieb:


> und wer vertreibt das in Deutschland?



Fang eben damit an;-)


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. Januar 2012)

jaydee1980 schrieb:


> Wie machen das die Biker mit Bauch?


Hat da wer gerufen? 





Aber da hab ich wirklich den Bauch eingezogen und die Luft angehalten... 

Btw: Ich hab so 15-20kg Übergewicht, bin also net gerade der Schlankeste. Gerade im Sommer zieh ich aber trotzdem gerne Trikot + Radlhose an, weil es gerade für den thermischen Haushalt zuträglich ist. Bei über 25°C im Schatten ist mir bei ner Tour auf Dauer die O'Neal-Kombo zu warm:


----------



## frogmatic (17. Januar 2012)

jaydee1980 schrieb:


> Wie machen das die Biker mit Bauch?





Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Hat da wer gerufen?



Wie man sieht - auf jeden Fall zum Trikot noch eine coole Brille.
Und dann ganz selbstbewusst auftreten.


----------

